
Ship that brought ammonium nitrate to Beirut - yalok
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/05/world/middleeast/beirut-explosion-ship.html
======
cozzyd
I didn't realize Moldova had any suitable ports with which to register a sea-
going vessel (I assume even flags of convenience require the ability to
actually dock the ship?), but apparently due to a border exchange with
Ukraine, Moldova now has access to a tiny stretch of the Danube:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_of_Giurgiule%C8%99ti](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_of_Giurgiule%C8%99ti)

~~~
sio8ohPi
Ports are not required.

[https://thediplomat.com/2015/03/mongolias-dubious-
merchant-n...](https://thediplomat.com/2015/03/mongolias-dubious-merchant-
navy/)

